# Teletelevision sony parpadea 4 veces el led



## fosforito2 (Ene 4, 2011)

Televisor sony da 4 parpadeos?
tengo un sony KV-32FS17/5 y da 4 parpadeos el led
al prender el TV el transformador hace un pitido de oscilacion y la pantalla no ilumina nada, a unos 3 seg se apaga la tv y sigue con el parpadeo en el led

sera el transformador?


----------



## pastor007 (Ene 8, 2011)

Vertical aunque aveces puede ser causado por un problema horizontal .


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 8, 2011)

Hola fosforito2

por aca hay un respuesta

http://www.yoreparo.com/foros/repar...rpadea-4-veces-el-led-de-standby-t633995.html

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

